# Cornsnakes $25



## wayneobro (Feb 20, 2011)

Lmao no I'm not selling cornsnakes you stooge lol but thought it was interesting on the bhb reptiles website in America ( the dude that dose the snakebytes podcast ) they are selling there ALBINO corn for only $25 , but on the other end he is selling some balls for as much as $9000 far out no wonder he always looks so happy lol ... Man there still all just a dream to Australian keepers


----------



## Dannyboi (Feb 20, 2011)

Imagine the cost of setting all that stuff up though. And buying the new morphs he bought the pinstripe without even getting a picture of it. I would think he is very stressed off camera.


----------



## Crystal..Discus (Feb 20, 2011)

No one assumed you were selling them. 

They're ugly things that belong no where near Australia imo. I don't care if they're cheap, having to pay more for a snake stops a certain demographic from owning species they shouldn't.


----------



## wayneobro (Feb 20, 2011)

Dannyboi said:


> Imagine the cost of setting all that stuff up though. And buying the new morphs he bought the pinstripe without even getting a picture of it. I would think he is very stressed off camera.


 
I recon ay looking at all them racks full of snakes ? Must be millions of dollars in stock there ay ...


----------



## Dannyboi (Feb 20, 2011)

Yeah and there is more that you don't see. With all those "space saving methods" they probably have over 100,000 snakes.


----------



## snakeguy (Feb 20, 2011)

albino ones only cost 250 here


----------



## wayneobro (Feb 20, 2011)

Dannyboi said:


> Yeah and there is more that you don't see. With all those "space saving methods" they probably have over 100,000 snakes.


 
Not to mention the turtles , geckos n the rest , it's heaps when u think of it ay


----------



## Dannyboi (Feb 20, 2011)

Yeah I would be in heaven if they were all in adequate enclosures and they weren't all ball pythons.


----------

